# Pure jib bindings



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

So I'm a freeride and jump line kind of guy, I typically stay away from any jibs in the park unless it's far too icy out to do anything else so I can show off my mad 50/50 steeze on those scary 4' ride on boxes.

However, this summer I'm putting together a drop in and a newbie box in my backyard so I can start to develop some sliding skills. I'd like to know what the consensus here is on what some of the best models are for a pure jib binding, assuming the binding is used for nothing else at all. The only requirement is that they have to come in a size that fits my little baby feet (size 7.5 mens.) Price isn't really an issue, I just want something that is appropriate for what I'm trying to do.


----------



## looking4snow (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't have personally, but heard good things about Flux RK30, Burton Malavita & Union Contact Pro. Check reviews at Good Ride Favorite Snowboard Binding Reviews or other sites, youtube also.


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

looking4snow said:


> I don't have personally, but heard good things about Flux RK30, Burton Malavita & Union Contact Pro. Check reviews at Good Ride Favorite Snowboard Binding Reviews or other sites, youtube also.



I`ve also heard good things about the Flux RK30`s. I have the DS30`s, which are just a tad stiffer, but are also good jib bindings as well.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well if this is primarily for a backyard dealy I would say just get a set of K2 Indy's. They make for a decent budget park binding, but mainly its that you can probably find some for like $90 right now and they are quality built. Probably the best thing you can get for your money.

If you want some just great bindings, my favorites for jibbing are Flux DS30's, Raiden Zero's, and Flow Quattro's.

Actually the Quattro's will kill it for you learning in the backyard with the fast strap in time and all. I spent a season riding the '11 SE's and really do like them. They were on a Signal Park.


----------



## looking4snow (Mar 25, 2012)

Why DS30 is better than RK30?


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the input Nivek, I hadn't considered the advantages of a speed entry binding for just hiking one feature, that will probably decide it for me so long as I can get them to fit my boots. Would you say the quattro's will hold up on real jibs once next season starts up? I'll be putting them in a signal park flat.

EDIT: nevermind that question, just saw that you rode them on a signal park last season, so of course you're going to say they work fine. I just ordered a pair, we'll see how well they fit!


----------



## ParkShredder (Feb 21, 2012)

Are hurrithanes not the jibbiest bindings around?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ParkShredder said:


> Are hurrithanes not the jibbiest bindings around?


They're one of the softest...? kinda useless in my opinion.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i'd say all of the current litter of bindings that are sucking on the teat of the "new" no-back fad are the jibbiest.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

looking4snow said:


> Why DS30 is better than RK30?


The DS30 is lighter than the RK30. It uses the new baseplate/highback/straps. The RK30 uses the standard baseplate and highback and uses urethane in the highback. This allows you to bend the highback side to side for tweaking out tricks. Super comfy too. The highback has a stable spine that still gives you some support front to back for landing and carving. The K2 Hurrithanes you can bend all the way backwards... so why are you even bothering with a highback? 
And no backs? Preference... but for the majority of people... a highback is going to do you well.


----------

